# My Sweet dog Miley



## Maestro_dmc (May 14, 2008)

I came to this forum because I've been trying to determine what breed my dog Miley was, and I saw pictures of TeddyXRuxpins dog Mahalo. 

So see for yourself. Not an exact match, but awful close!


























Here's Mahalo:


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

Welcome Miley and Miley's owner.  

Glad to see you were able to post her pictures... Welcome to DF!


----------



## Vixen16 (Dec 5, 2007)

Maestro_dmc said:


>


Welcome!!!

Your dog looks Husky/Beagle mix to me.. lol she's pretty darn cute though!!!
I love dogs that have normal size heads/bodies but there legs are short!
She does look like Mahalo a lil... wow!


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

Meastro - 

I just had the thought..maybe she is a Pembroke welsh Corgi..since she's a bit smaller than Halo. It would explain the tail too.  Just an idea.


----------



## Twinney (Nov 4, 2007)

I can see the corgi, and husky too...

Cute!!


----------



## bluedawg (Apr 20, 2008)

I difinently see the Corgi, and any type of husky could explain the rest.


----------

